
Your Treadmill Desk Is Over. Now It's All About the Hamster Wheel - 1337biz
http://sfist.com/2014/09/18/your_standing_desk_is_over_now_its.php
======
AdmiralAsshat
Coming soon: Sipper water bottle attachment with soylent refill packs.

------
pknight
I hope this is not meant to be serious.

